# my pumpkin carving



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

last years 5 hour masterpiece! GO TIGERS!










this years two pumpkins:
a nemo themed pumpkin-

























and mickey-










(these were no where near 5 hours hehe)


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Those are great. I am in awe. You could probably even make poker face Belle look like she's a happy pup with a personality.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!! Those are fabulous. I bet you're a great surgeon with such skill with a knife!!!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Wow GREAT JOB!!











































Happy Halloween!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

You are an artist. They are fantastatic.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg, those are amazing!!! Wow, you are so talented!!!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

What an awesome job you did on those pumpkins!!!! Thanks for sharing your pictures & happy holloween


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

You are definitely and artist.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

WOW, wonderful job!!! You are talented...
My daughter would adore me if i could do that. Where did you learn? do you use templates? I am REALLY impressed... congratulations and thanks for sharing


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Wow, that's great!! Are you procrasting from studying for the boards? Just kidding!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Those are great!!







Thanks for sharing! You are so talented!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Those are awsome!!!! Thanks for sharing

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Jaime you are so very talented, they are just so awsome


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow! Those are awesome. Is there anything you can't do? :lol: You are very talented.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

WOW!!! That's gorgeous!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Wow, great job, Happy Halloween!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

WOW!!! Is there anything you CAN'T do?


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

WOW







Im in total awe


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG!! Those are so AWESOME!!! Another one of Jaimie's MANY talents


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Oct 31 2005, 11:08 AM
> *Wow!  Those are awesome.  Is there anything you can't do? :lol: You are very talented.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=115073*


[/QUOTE]


Yeah....she said she can't come here and do one for me...











LOL!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

haha yes there r things i cant do hehe...like knit!







and im horrible at sports









yes i use a template and there r some areas u dont cut all the way down...i used a dremel this time and it was much easier. that tiger...after i took the template off i almost quit right there. there were dots EVERYWHERE..then i found a spot that i could match with the picture and i worked my way from there. its really fun









o and okw...yes im procrastinating lol...i hope i dont fail...i have a 3 week vacation b4 i'm hoping to get a lot of studying in then. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

wow! you've sure done some creative work on those pumpkins!! very very talented!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Wow, Jamie, those are beautiful. Someone needs to come up with a presertive so these can last longer. Thank goodness for photographs.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow those pumpkins are unbelievable! Beautiful job!!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh my word!! You are truly gifted one talented artist!


----------

